# expreeso on baby dose



## alanr (Jan 18, 2012)

hi please can someone help?

when i`m making an espresso on gaggia baby dose by pressing the first button on machine, only about a spoonful of coffee is dosed.

when using button number 2 on machine it is fine on dosing any idea`s please

thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, sounds like your dosing switch needs setting, press and hold the menu (end) button for about 5 seconds. then press the 1 cup button till desired dose is met. press 1 cup again then press menu (end) again to save. its all in your manual

regards

mark


----------



## alanr (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks mark

now dosing ok, had to press number 3 button to set dosing ( mine has 4 buttons on top row and 2 buttons below )

regards alan


----------

